# Anxiety that often accompanies depression



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

This is very informative and worth taking a look at if you have concerns about anxiety/depression: http://aolsearch.aol.com/redir.adp?appname...oogle&clickedIt emRank=1&requestId=cns166890&component=websearch.google.http.tcl&searchType=MS"There may be no rest for the wicked, but comparedto the rest that anxious people get, the wickedundoubtedly have a pastoral life."Russell Hampton, The Far Side of DespairHope this helps, Evie


----------

